

Windows Users Should Wait to Upgrade, Firm Warns - kakooljay
http://www.pcworld.com/article/181098/windows_users_should_wait_to_upgrade_firm_warns.html

======
makecheck
When someone "waits" to upgrade, I wonder who they think is doing the actual
testing on their behalf.

